# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 PRC

## 25 /08 IMP

Hi I'm after 1 or 2 bits of brass in 6.5 PRC  so I can load a dummy round.
Happy to buy 

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Bump is anyone running one of these.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

Hopefully this winter

----------


## veitnamcam

Hopefully soon.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

I have a heavy contour barrel sitting here to chamber for my comp rifle and have parts coming to do a lightweight 1 as well. Hopefully have 1 together soon and the 2nd one before winter.

I do have brass here but it's new ADG which I'm a bit protective of 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> I have a heavy contour barrel sitting here to chamber for my comp rifle and have parts coming to do a lightweight 1 as well. Hopefully have 1 together soon and the 2nd one before winter.
> 
> I do have brass here but it's new ADG which I'm a bit protective of 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


No worries I might just by a bag from Cam.
Do you still have your 6.5 SAUM

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

> No worries I might just by a bag from Cam.
> Do you still have your 6.5 SAUM
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Yeah I do still have it but will sell it once I have the parts for my 2nd PRC. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboy06

Sam ask Ian at Hardy’s, he’ll have heaps of stuffed Hornady as it only lasts about 3 or 4 firings. 
I’ve found with the 6.5 PRC they go really well with 147. But 147 also fail and blow up sometimes too. 
They run good with 2225.
A 147 going at 3100 does have good impact signature past 1000m out to about 1 mile. At 2km it’s very hard to see any splash.

----------

